# opendkim and unbound



## rotor (Jul 25, 2015)

Running FreeBSD 10.1 AMD64

I installed the opendkim package, and it also pulled in the unbound package as a dependency.   Couldn't opendkim use the local_unbound and its libraries that are installed in base?  Is the dependency upon the unbound package a carryover from the time when bind was in base?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2015)

unbound is not in base for FreeBSD 9.X, so the port or package cannot assume it is present.  The port could probably be made aware of that, but it is usually ugly.

Rather than that, just build mail/opendkim from the port and tell it to use the stock resolver library rather than unbound.


----------



## rotor (Jul 25, 2015)

(I had forgotten about the port's need for 9.X compatibility  )

Thanks, I was wondering if the stock resolver would be the solution.  I'll give that a try.


----------



## rotor (Jul 25, 2015)

OK, it looks like the opendkim stock resolver is not able to use DNSSEC, the unbound library is needed for DNSSEC.   

Since I need DNSSEC support, my choices are to use the pkg and pull in the unbound pkg, or to build opendkim from the source distribution and deal with configure.

For now, the lesser of the two evils is the opendkim pkg, but I'll probably move to the source distribution at some point.

thx for the assist.


----------

